# Aquariumplants.com very own substrates ???



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

has any one try this substrate ???


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

I have some on order but haven't tried it.....only read about it.
For the price it seems to be good stuff.......but only time will tell.
I'm crossing my fingers.

There is a thread on another site that covers it in detail with pics but I'm not sure if I should be posting links to other aquarium sites........so PM me if you'd like it Inkslinger.


----------



## Blacksunshine (Aug 11, 2006)

Its the same thing as Soil Master select. Made by same company OilDri. 
Its good stuff.


----------

